# Gesshin Hide Thinned after passaround



## JBroida (Nov 3, 2013)

Just finished...


----------



## mpukas (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks great Jon. 

Is that Pitonboy's knife that was in the pass-around thread?


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 3, 2013)

nice!


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 3, 2013)

looks great, Jon!


----------

